# Hello, my name is Dave and I have a cat problem...



## J. S. Bach (Sep 19, 2014)

...My current cat TYGER is a curb-side adoption. I was at the laundromat and saw a young girl trying to coax a couple of tiny kittens out from under a parked car; they were like Stalin's five-year plans: five steps forward, four steps back, five steps forward, six steps back. Anyway, when I came back out to put my soap away, she was gone (Mother probably objected to the "dirty" cats) but the kittens were still there. I tried calling the one kitten that was the closest (he had the nicest markings) but the other one ran out from under the car and jumped into my hand. I guess that I had no choice! I put him into a box and closed the lids; there was an adequate hole for air, BTW. After going to Publix to get food and litter (I still had a litter box from a previous cat), I get back to the car and the box was empty! I did not see him anywhere in the car so I went back to the laundromat and looked around; no luck. Oh well, maybe I could try to get the other kitten instead; no luck there either. Before I drove away, something made me look a little more thoroughly in the car; he was curled up under the passenger seat sleeping. Hmmm, I do not think that I have ever known a cat that did not like empty boxes. I then took him to the vet the following Saturday and he was pronounced in excellent health and about eight weeks old; so he now shares the same birthday with me. All of this occurred nine years ago, two weeks before a kind lady named Wilma paid us a visit.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Welcome to the CF! 

Hmm, maybe I missed something but I'm not seeing what the problem is. Does your story continue further? Questions like, "who is Wilma?"come to mind.

Hope we can help you, or perhaps hear the rest of your continuing Saga with your kitty?


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 19, 2014)

First, my subject line was an attempt at humor using an introduction similar to one someone might use at substance abuse program such as Alcoholics Anonymous. No, I have never been to one or needed one; wait a minute, is there a food abuse program??









Second, Hurricane Wilma; the eye passed over my house but my immediate area suffered very little significant damage, mostly tree limbs down and roofing tiles blown away. Someone's shed walls ended up against my house and did little but scratch some paint. The worst part was no electricity for about three weeks, although I never lost my phone service.

Tyger is in fine health; in fact, he just had (a couple of months ago) his full compliment of shots and a check-up. Please note that I had absolutely _*no*_ idea that anything but clean laundry and a soda from 7-11 was coming home with me. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad you had laundry to do that fateful day nine years ago! - it was Tyger's lucky day. 
You have a great imagination - I didn't "get it" until you explained - duh!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi JS Bach,

So glad you and Tyger both came through the hurricane ok. THREE weeks without electricity?! Wow. 

Given that he jumped into your hand, this was obviously meant to be.  

I see the cute little guy in your avatar pic, but that pic is so small...Oh, I have an idea! You could put some more pics in the Meet My Kitty forum...:mrgreen:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! What a great intro! Wilma was kind??!! We survived Hugo (Category 4, 1987 with 10 days of no power) AND Emily (Category 1, 2003 and another 10 days of no power!) and I would not categorize either as kind. Just looking at the pictures of Hurricane Hugo gives me anxiety!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,
I missed your intro before, but what a good one. Love the story of how you met your "addiction" and glad to hear all is good with Tyger.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 19, 2014)

spirite said:


> Hi JS Bach,
> So glad you and Tyger both came through the hurricane ok. THREE weeks without electricity?! Wow.


What I missed the most was ice for my sodas, a fan for air circulation in the bedroom and WARM showers. As it turned out, a neighbor across the street has a generator and would charge up my ups; viola! fan (at least until the ups died), light, and internet for about four hours!




spirite said:


> Hi JS Bach,
> Given that he jumped into your hand, this was obviously meant to be. :smile:


I did go back to try and find the other kitten but no luck; I might have become a two-cat family.




spirite said:


> Hi JS Bach,
> I see the cute little guy in your avatar pic, but that pic is so small...Oh, I have an idea! You could put some more pics in the Meet My Kitty forum...:mrgreen:


I just started a "Meet my Tyger" thread a few minutes ago. I will be adding pictures randomly as we merrily roll along.


----------

